# looking to get cammed



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i think i want my goat cammed. i have an a4. i plan on getting long tubes, and maybe a blower or Nos in the long run but a cam and tune very soon. i want somthing that is mild (daily driver and take long road trips)

1. how much hp will i gain with a cam and tune?
2. how much mpg will i loose?
3. what is the cam i need to look for?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

my friend had a mild cam and heads put on his ls1 99 z28 and he told me with that he only lost maybe 3-4 mpg.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm running a 600 lift on my M6, the gas mileage and idle suck but, boy does she turn heads.

IMO,
I would look for something in the 560 lift range unless you plan on installing a stall converter. With 218/224, 114 LSA you will add more power from idle up to 6,500 RPM. With 222/226, 114 LSA you will add more power from 2,500 up to 6,300 RPM.

A mild cam will lessen your gas mileage some, I lost around 4 MPG. I added around 85 rwhp when I modded with heads, cam, headers, tune and an underdrive pulley.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

How good of a cam is the thunder racing 224/224-114? I am considering getting it for my daily driven goat.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

4 MPG???????!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy ****. that is huge. a blower when you are not "on boost" would only be about 1 mph highway. same with a turbo. they are both pretty efficient nowadays when you aren't "on it".


----------



## wakerider017 (Mar 3, 2006)

I made 513rwhp with my H/C

You NEED suppoorting mods before you do a cam though....


Don't jump into something you are not ready for... DO LOTS OF RESEARCH!


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i think i want my goat cammed. i have an a4. i plan on getting long tubes, and maybe a blower or Nos in the long run but a cam and tune very soon. i want somthing that is mild (daily driver and take long road trips)
> 
> 1. how much hp will i gain with a cam and tune?
> 2. how much mpg will i loose?
> 3. what is the cam i need to look for?



I have the HPE S cam on my 05 M6 and I love it (specs in the sig).. A ton of cars in our group have this cam and they are all happy with it. We have two 05's with the C cam which is a bit smaller and on a tighter LSA, a 113 vs the S's 115. I can't remember the exact specs right now on it. This cam seems to be doing a better on the auto's then the S because it brings the power band down a bit lower in the RPM range. With a good set of headers, tune, Underdrive pulley, and good catback it is not impossible to see a good 70hp gain over stock on and M6 and a bit lower for autos's. When I had the cam installed I had no headers, or catback and with a VERY conservative tune I went from a stock 337rwhp to 388 rwhp. My numbers now include pretty much all boltons except a fast 90 intake. Chuck is the owner of HPE (Horse Power Engeneering) give him a call and he will answer all of your questions and.. Oh you can expect to drop some MPG with any cam you do, Stock I was 16 city and 25 highway with my foot in it quite a bit now I am 14/22 Hope this helps............ Good cam hunting!


.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

enjracing said:


> 4 MPG???????!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy ****. that is huge. a blower when you are not "on boost" would only be about 1 mph highway. same with a turbo. they are both pretty efficient nowadays when you aren't "on it".


Had my A/F checked and I was running too rich.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I have the April '06 copy of GM High-Tech Performance mag, and there is an article where they test stage I and stage 2 Livernois cams, and stage I CNC-ported LS2 heads. Keep in mind these numbers are at the CRANK, not the WHEEL. 

Base line: 402.1hp @ 5,300rpms and 437lb/ft @ 4,300rpms. 

Stage I cam: 494.4hp @ 6,400rpms and 450lb/ft @ 5,200rpms. (369lb/ft @ 3,000)

Stage II cam: 500.2hp @ 6,400rpms and 449.8lb/ft @ 5,000. They mentioned that the limit of the stock heads had been reached.

Stage I heads: 520.3hp @ 6,300rpms and 467.7lb/ft @ 5,100. 

The only tuning done was to maintain an a/f ratio of 12.5:1, and to prevent timing being pulled. Latter on, they're suppose to test the stage II heads.


----------



## brandoncasey2002 (Sep 26, 2018)

Texas speed 228r Cam, LS1 with full headers, cat delete.

410 to the wheels.


----------

